# Cross breeding



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

My large male festivum and small rainbow cichlid are protecting a nest. At first I thought he was ill from the odd behavior. I just checked and they are hovering over a clutch in a low back corner together. They are the only two cichlids in this 29G so I guess I might of created a problem. Is this common with such an odd pairing and should I expect the fry to be viable?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I doubt the fry are viable from a breeding perspective. I'd love to see a photo in 2-3 months just to check them out. Do the hobby a big favor, don't or give away any of these fry.

Happy Holidays


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing some photos of any fry that may survive, just for curiousity. As mentioned, dont give away/sell the fry and dont re breed.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

It is not that uncommon for cichlids to cross breed. I agree with the others, don't give them away or sell them but DO give us pics when they are old enough


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

Apparently they must of ate the eggs because they disappeared. I took the opportunity to separate the two.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Aww dang it, well at least there is not a chance of them falling into the hands of a greedy person who would sell them to make a quick buck.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

As long as you give away or sell letting the new owner know exactly what they are buying i see no issue with it. Or sell as feeders....something i would grab in a heartbeat! (very hungry eel lives here lol)


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I would have liked to see the fry, but I'm happy that nature took care of this for you. I have heard of folks pulling hybreds out of feeders and if one unethical person gets their hands on them they are all over the hobby. I commend you for spliting the pair up. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

I need to get a female rainbow for my male.


----------

